
Cloud and DevOps – Reducing Barriers to Small Businesses - lawrence143
https://medium.com/@lawrence143/cloud-and-devops-reducing-barriers-to-small-businesses-ee694530046b
======
verdverm
Not really sure why small business are even concerned with developing their
own apps, microservices, and cloud deployments.

Maybe I'm thinking of your mom&pop shops, but they just outsource their
business processes, which more than likely do run in the cloud these days.

